
How to find the right brainstorm methods for your team - PeOe
https://blog.zenkit.com/how-to-make-brainstorm-methods-work-for-you-523b07ff8a28
======
chrisbennet
Why Brainstorming Doesn't Work (and What to Do Instead)

[https://www.inc.com/teresa-torres/why-brainstorming-
doesnt-w...](https://www.inc.com/teresa-torres/why-brainstorming-doesnt-work-
and-what-to-do-instead.html)

